# Now I'm happy!!



## Tndavid (Sep 24, 2016)

Twice refined big ginormous 2.02 gram button. I lost only .02 in the process. I am very proud of myself. Thanks to the forum. Harold's wash worked wonders. Re-dissolved with Poormans AR, precipitated with SMB. The pictures don't do it justice. It's beautiful!


----------



## Shark (Sep 25, 2016)

Are you finding this addictive??? :lol: 

Looking good!


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 25, 2016)

Shark said:


> Are you finding this addictive??? :lol:
> 
> Looking good!


A wee bit. Lol. Thank you shark..


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 25, 2016)

Good job! Don't you just love the colors in the pipe!?!


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks guys and yes uncle ben it's beautiful. Deep yellow. Safe to say I'm an addict. Lol.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 25, 2016)

Really wish you guys could see the shine in person.


----------

